# DUBAI, strike



## ilikehotdogsalot (Mar 29, 2007)

dubai is loaded, why not just pay their workers :S


----------



## centralcali19 (Jan 6, 2007)

wow! 150 bucks a month...!!! construction companies and developers can defenitely pay more......also ive heard that the building boom is saturating and causing inflation in UAE, which could mean a slower construction boom in the coming years.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I find it ironic that the UAE government is very selective on how they enforce things. When businesses are using human trafficking and giving workers bad conditions with little pay, they do nothing to stop them. However, when workers are complaining about how they are being treated and plan to go on strike the government either arrests or deports them. Dubai's most ritziest buildings are built by very poor people who will never afford to live there or got a hotel room there. Since labor unions are forbidden in the UAE, it is considered a criminal offense to even think about striking.


----------



## ERGO PROXY (Jul 21, 2007)

Minato ku said:


> ^^ I sure that some french work in Dubai. :lol:


The rape of a 15-year-old French boy in a remote patch of desert outside of Dubai has raised questions about how the country’s legal system treats foreigners. 

The authorities not only discouraged Alex from pressing charges, he, his family and French diplomats say; they raised the possibility of charging him with criminal homosexual activity, and neglected for weeks to inform him or his parents that one of his attackers had tested H.I.V. positive while in prison four years earlier.
*The NY Times*
_November 1, 2007_


----------



## DrT (Jun 24, 2005)

ERGO PROXY said:


> The rape of a 15-year-old French boy in a remote patch of desert outside of Dubai has raised questions about how the country’s legal system treats foreigners.
> 
> The authorities not only discouraged Alex from pressing charges, he, his family and French diplomats say; they raised the possibility of charging him with criminal homosexual activity, and neglected for weeks to inform him or his parents that one of his attackers had tested H.I.V. positive while in prison four years earlier.
> *The NY Times*
> _November 1, 2007_





> wow! 150 bucks a month...!!! construction companies and developers can defenitely pay more..



That's why I stay away. They could build a scraper to the moon on slave labor, but I will not party to this endeavor.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

PresidentBjork said:


> I don't want to get into a slanging match with you, I'm fully aware of the causes for the increase in rents. Availability is of course the main one. But there are others, I believe in Dubai speculation is what's driving up rents. Dubai has now got an international reputation as a place for business. Expectation that this will rapidly cause an influx of tenants, as it appears to be, means property owners want to get in on the game and start demanding higher rents. Currently, the building boom is so huge there is still a large vacancy rate simply because people still have to move in, but that expected influx stimulates an increase in rental rates.
> What I see as ridiculous in this matter, is that so much money is being spent on huge land reclamation projects in Dubai, flooding the market with more real estate, when there is so much existing land to be built on. That is why projects like those and the Burj Dubai, amazing though they are, simply wouldn't emerge if it wasn't for vast government intervention. That's all I'll say on the matter.


believe me, the vacancy rate here is extremely low. supply and demand determine rental prices - not speculation. do you really believe people will spend an exorbitant amount on housing if there is a high vacancy rate? people are moving to the city faster than the city can supply housing units not the other way around as you say.

land reclamation projects are intended to create waterfront communities - which increases property value and foreign investment. i WISH they were "flooding the market with more real estate." housing simply is not being created fast enough.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

ERGO PROXY said:


> The rape of a 15-year-old French boy in a remote patch of desert outside of Dubai has raised questions about how the country’s legal system treats foreigners.
> 
> The authorities not only discouraged Alex from pressing charges, he, his family and French diplomats say; they raised the possibility of charging him with criminal homosexual activity, and neglected for weeks to inform him or his parents that one of his attackers had tested H.I.V. positive while in prison four years earlier.
> *The NY Times*
> _November 1, 2007_


the legal system in the UAE is a joke.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

anyone who believes NY Times is an idiot.


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student (Oct 16, 2006)

Ha when i saw this thread on the mainpage of ssc I knew altin and the rest of the dubai forumers would be here to set the facts straight, people are always quick to attack this place...jealousy and ignorance really, I would expect it from people outside the architectural & enigneering field but not people who have knowledge and interest in urban development.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

smussuw said:


> anyone who believes NY Times is an idiot.


i will believe the NY Times anyday over any statements made by participants of the local justice system.

where a child molestor or rapist gets 1-2 years and a recreational drug user gets commuted 4 year sentences, theres something very wrong.

the local press didnt even really report the strike, it only reported the aftermath where X amount of workers were to be deported.

but at the same time you are right... a lot of foreign press will include incorrect information or mislead their readers - the free one way tickets for amnesty seekers being one of the incorrect "facts"


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^^ You don't know what ur talking about. The problem is within the law itself. Drug users get four years because the laws says so while unfortunately there is no law that states directly the punishments of rape for example.

UAE justice system is no where perfect but to accuse it of something it has no hands on is ignorance. They are only applying the outdated law which needs to modernize immediately.

As I said in SSP, no conspiracies behind it unless a member of the royal family is involved.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

smussuw said:


> ^^ You don't know what ur talking about. The problem is within the law itself. Drug users get four years because the laws says so while unfortunately there is no law that states directly the punishments of rape for example.
> 
> *UAE justice system is no where perfect but to accuse it of something it has no hands on is ignorance. They are only applying the outdated law which needs to modernize immediately.*
> 
> As I said in SSP, no conspiracies behind it unless a member of the royal family is involved.


precisely, like i said... the UAE legal system is a joke.

and as for conspiracies, i beg to differ. i know some people who got in serious trouble - one of them, the son of a very high ranking UAE diplomat (i doubt he was royalty) was let go by the police and is still doing the same illegal activity he was arrested for in the first place. another local in the group was also let off. the other expats were not so lucky.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^^ and my friend who had his car canceled by some idiot got nothing because the owner of the car is someone big. Shit happens, but to claim that its the usual trend is a lie. 

Calling UAE justice is a joke is a serious offense, misleading and not accurate either. They are applying the available law. You can call it a joke only if they move around the law and don't apply it at all.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

smussuw said:


> ^^ and my friend who had his car canceled by some idiot got nothing because the owner of the car is someone big. Shit happens, but to claim that its the usual trend is a lie.
> 
> Calling UAE justice is a joke is a serious offense and not accurate either. They are applying the available law, you can call it a joke if they move around the law and don't apply it at all.


you can call it a joke if the laws are outdated and if they apply them only whenever they feel like applying them. the legal system is supposed to be something noble and laws are something everybody should be subjected to. if the legal system says that some people are above the law, then the legal system is a joke.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

smussuw said:


> ^^ and my friend who had his car canceled by some idiot got nothing because the owner of the car is someone big. Shit happens, but to claim that its the usual trend is a lie.


and come on smussuw ^ your story happens to MANY people, i personally know of two people who have had the same problem. 
one guy i know was hit by someone big, that person told him to accept the blame and that he'd give him a check for the full amount. my friend didnt want to accept the blame and took the case to court. obviously he lost.

this is the usual trend.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^^ I find a hard time believing that ur living in the UAE. 

Maybe ur friends are not aware of the law or maybe the lawyer was unprofessional. I believe also that ur prejudges, about the system as a whole, like expatriates will always lose against locals for example, affect ur judgment of the system. If it was a usual trend no one would be able to win any case against the government for example, which is far from the truth. The last case when the ministry of economics lost a financial market case against some individuals. There is a case when the government lost against Islamisist teachers who were forcibly retired by the ministry of education.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

no of course im not saying locals will always win against foreigners.
there are plenty of times locals are jailed for offenses against expatriates.

but what im saying is that people with Wasta (big locals) will always get away regardless. so assuming you dont have wasta, if some big local were to do something to you, theyd get away with it. do you think the legal system should allow that sort of corruption?


----------



## flesh_is_weak (Jun 16, 2006)

should matters escalate to a critical level, i see the Burj Dubai becoming another Ryugyong Tower


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^^ I guess we agree on that luv2bebrown but we disagree on the ratio


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

luv2bebrown said:


> the legal system in the UAE is a joke.


and who are you to judge a country's legal system?


----------

